# Employee drunk on Job !! What do I do ?



## Plbgbutcrack (Apr 30, 2014)

I ran into this same situation, showed up to a job site while I was doing another job walk in the same location, my guy wasn't present working but just as I was getting ready to leave he walks in, he explained he was at lunch (liquid) whew he smelled, I asked he didn't deny it I fired his ass.


----------

